
Share HN: googly app template (html+css) - petervandijck
http://petervandijck.com/temp/googly%20app%20template/main.html
======
badmash69
Could you please add an introductory write-up ? I am assuming that this has
something to do with Google App engine , of which I know little. Your post
could be a great starting point if you could elaborate upon your idea a wee
bit more.

~~~
tzm
It's a UI template for creating Google-like apps (ie, Gmail). Not directly
related to Google App engine.

------
arondeparon
Am I the only one to find it funny that it's based on YUI grid? :)

Seriously though, thanks for sharing.

~~~
petervandijck
Yes, that is a little ironic. Yahoo really did a great thing with YUI.

------
yatsyk
also check out this google wave ui replication:
<http://ukijs.org/examples/core-examples/wave/>

discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1018965>

------
petervandijck
It's not the greatest thing ever, and my CSS skills are pretty crap, but I
thought I'd share this.

Any pointers on what license to use (the most open one?), or feedback on the
html/css are very welcome.

There are some comments in the file, it's just 1 file.

Also, links to other similar starter templates welcome.

If someone wants to put this on Github, feel free :) I haven't figured out Git
just yet :(

~~~
steveklabnik
> the most open one?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_license#2-clause_license_.2...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_license#2-clause_license_.28.22Simplified_BSD_License.22_or_.22FreeBSD_License.22.29)

> I haven't figured out Git just yet :(

Do it yourself, it's easy! And you should get the credit for your work.

1\. Go to GitHub.com, click sign up.

2\. Click "Create a free account" on the top

3\. Give the usual stuff.

4\. I forget where exactly it is, but click "new repository"

5\. type in the name, click 'create'

6\. They'll give you the list of commands you need to run to push everything
up. It's very simple.

7\. You're done!

------
defrex
Also interesting: [http://closure-
library.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/closure/goog...](http://closure-
library.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/closure/goog/demos/index.html)

They even have Google's CSS3 buttons in there.

------
zackola
Ha! I was about to go put together yet another layout like this. Thanks a
bunch!

~~~
petervandijck
Feel free to share improvements :) My CSS is really not that good.

------
jseifer
Great job! The open source community needs more free/open source app
templates.

